# SMS-Gateway für eigene Homepage



## Philipp Schindler (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine eigene Homepage. Früher, wo ich diese noch nicht hatte, gab es kostenlose SMS-Services. Nun gibt es das leider nicht mehr. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich an ein SMS-Gateway herankomme, um es auf meine eigene Homepage zu laden?

MfG Meister


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Mai 2004)

http://www.smsfactor.de/


----------



## Philipp Schindler (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo User,
gibt es das auch kostenlos


MfG Meister


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (31. Mai 2004)

Nein, nur illegal.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Philipp Schindler _
> *Hallo User,
> gibt es das auch kostenlos
> *


Kurz und Knapp: Nein - und auch Gateways, die du illegal benutzen kannst, wirst du nicht finden!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (31. Mai 2004)

Nein Gateways wahrscheinlich nicht. Jedoch "Endbenutzerseiten" die nicht sicher sind schon. Darüber gabs dann schonmal nen Thread.


----------

